# Please recommend estate agents in UK for selling property in Spain



## Antonia (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend estate agents in the UK or online for selling a property in Spain (Granada)?
I am in the UK.
Thanks!
Antonia


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Antonia said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone recommend estate agents in the UK or online for selling a property in Spain (Granada)?
> I am in the UK.
> Thanks!
> Antonia


Take a look at kyero.com - they have a section whereby you can search for estate agents in a particular province or town.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I am not sure if we can actually advertise people here as such - can't remember the exact rule but I'll PM you the people we used


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> I am not sure if we can actually advertise people here as such - can't remember the exact rule but I'll PM you the people we used


personal recommendations from established members are fine


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd look at foreign agents as another option. If what I hear is true, the majority of buyers are not Brits at the moment. Certainly the one down the road that sold recently from us recently was to Belgians


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I have ours listed on Sell your home online - Sell your home privately - Advertise your property for sale -www.View-Me.com as I like the look of the site, to me its clean and fresh looking & easy to navigate (its UK based)


----------



## Antonia (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
A


----------

